# MUFE Water Blend Foundation



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2016)

So this is the foundation that's replacing Face and Body. The nomenclature is in the same vein as Ultra HD. Tons of shades.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHU90wEjGBO/?taken-by=gurumakeupemporium (swatches of all shades via Guru Makeup Emporium's Instagram)
http://www.beautezine.com/make-up-for-ever-water-blend-foundation/ (write-up and swatches of all shades via Beautezine)
http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/2016/07/mufe-water-blend-foundation.html (review and swatches of three of the darker shades, on dark skin)

It's already available on MUFE's site, and at Guru Makeup Emporium. I think Sephora gets it in next month.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 19, 2016)

I am curious about it, even though I prefer a more traditional base.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2016)

I wish MUFE would extend the darker range of their foundations.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I wish MUFE would extend the darker range of their foundations.



Agree. I can probably get away with cinnamon but its like they barely tried. I'm trying to use up my Face & Body which would be better on my skin in the winter, but the shade is slightly too dark/orange for that time of year. Ugh.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 25, 2016)

I found it very perfumey, as in smelling like an actual perfume rather than a fragranced face product, not sure how else to explain it. In any case my sensitive skin burned from something in it, and my guess is the fragrance.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 25, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I found it very perfumey, as in smelling like an actual perfume rather than a fragranced face product, not sure how else to explain it. In any case my sensitive skin burned from something in it, and my guess is the fragrance.



Meep! Sucks that it didn't work out for you.

That said: What shade did you get, out of curiosity?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 26, 2016)

I could wear either of the 2 lightest ones. I am fairly neutral, and even though I lean slightly yellow I think I preferred R210 to Y215. It feels super lightweight and both looked really imperceptible on, so it's a bummer it annoyed my skin.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 26, 2016)

I LOVE the idea of this foundation in swatches. It felt wonderful going on (like fresh water) but it blends out so funky on my face. It skips around (I've tried with fingers and brush) and doesn't 'bind' the way MAC Face & Body does. It feels better, but doesn't wear better. Plus it's SO SHEER. You have to have virtually perfect skin to pull this off, and because it transfers like nobody's business, I have no idea what MUA is gonna put this on a client's body. The MAC version binds and holds with almost no transfer when set properly. But this stuff just moves all over the place. I'm going to try one more trick (it's ridiculous that I should even have to trick this stuff to work) before I deliver a verdict, but it's not looking promising.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2016)

I like it! It looks like skin and it's a versatile foundation, it provides sheer coverage with one layer applied with my fingers (2 pumps) but I can build up the coverage if I apply a second layer with a brush (another 2 pumps). I posted before/after photos on my blog if you are interested! It's not the best foundation for oily skin though, especially if you live in a hot and humid climate.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm going to try it on top of my sunscreen (yesterday was on bare skin) and see if that will allow me to get away with it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh these reviews are disappointing.  The perfume would bug me and I'm super oily.  I'm also tired of foundation that transfers.  I don't want to be that girl that leaves her mark on people.  LOL


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh these reviews are disappointing.  The perfume would bug me and I'm super oily.  I'm also tired of foundation that transfers.  I don't want to be that girl that leaves her mark on people.  LOL



You should give it a try. Transfer may depend on your skin and what you use underneath (maybe Ingenue will come back with a trick to fixing that) and my nose is notoriously sensitive. You may like it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll still try it,  but I'm very sensitive to smell. I used to get migraines walking thru the perfume section in the mall. So its always disappointing when a brand goes overboard on the scent.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 28, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> You should give it a try. Transfer may depend on your skin and what you use underneath (maybe Ingenue will come back with a trick to fixing that) and my nose is notoriously sensitive. You may like it.



Trust me I'm working on it!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 29, 2016)

Alrighty, for one thing it's not binding on my skin because of moisture (I pack on moisturizer and let it sink in before makeup... then blot the excess). This binds on a dry skin, which I don't like because I want a barrier between me and the foundation. It will also work with a silicone primer. I did the powder layer trick (powder, foundation, powder), and while this works it also gives a matte finish which I don't want with this because it's very skin like. Plus you lose that amazing 'hydrating' feel with the foundation if you lay powder first. ALL of these techniques are with fingers. Not a brush. I think this formula does better when it's 'patted' on instead of massaged. It binds better that way (as opposed to MAC Face & Body, which binds better with a good massage). 
Keeping it in place is going to require a primer AND a spray fixative, and I'm not talking about that skindinavia madness. MUFE Mist & Fix keeps it set.
My disappointment comes from the fact that this is such a high maintenance base, particularly for the sheer finish. Building it makes it LOOK like foundation, not skin. The feel of this foundation is amazing, but the amount of work that it takes makes it a pass for me, personally and professionally. MAC Face & Body is much easier to work with, binds with no extra steps, and holds until you take it off.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Keeping it in place is going to require a primer AND a spray fixative, and I'm not talking about that skindinavia madness. MUFE Mist & Fix keeps it set.
> My disappointment comes from the fact that this is such a high maintenance base, particularly for the sheer finish. Building it makes it LOOK like foundation, not skin. The feel of this foundation is amazing, but the amount of work that it takes makes it a pass for me, personally and professionally. MAC Face & Body is much easier to work with, binds with no extra steps, and holds until you take it off.



The idea of it being high maintenance is a bit of a turn-off for me. I was interested, as I want a sheerer foundation in my stash, but not so much now.

I've used MAC F&B in White as a mixer, and have not had an issue with that. Hrm.

PS: Water Blend is now up on Sephora's site. A couple of the lightest shades are OOS, though.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm loving this foundation seriously. It looks beautiful on, no work required to blend it or to keep it from sticking to dry areas. It's even been staying on through all my sweating in this crazy heat. I wish it had a bit more coverage, but that's a minor con for me. This is my one and only right now.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 2, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm loving this foundation seriously. It looks beautiful on, no work required to blend it or to keep it from sticking to dry areas. It's even been staying on through all my sweating in this crazy heat. I wish it had a bit more coverage, but that's a minor con for me. This is my one and only right now.



Did you try to apply a second layer with a brush? It gives more coverage when I apply it with a brush instead of my fingers.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2016)

PrettyKitty said:


> Did you try to apply a second layer with a brush? It gives more coverage when I apply it with a brush instead of my fingers.



Yeah, I use a brush and apply a second layer to certain spots. It's not a major complaint and the fact that it's on the sheerer side is what makes it look so good on the skin. Sometimes I use a little concealer, but most days I just go without.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 3, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm loving this foundation seriously. It looks beautiful on, no work required to blend it or to keep it from sticking to dry areas. It's even been staying on through all my sweating in this crazy heat. I wish it had a bit more coverage, but that's a minor con for me. This is my one and only right now.



This is further proof that it's a dry skin foundation. My skin hates this foundation so much. LOL


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> This is further proof that it's a dry skin foundation. My skin hates this foundation so much. LOL



Oh absolutely! When I started reading your post I was like nooooooo lmao.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I gave it another try over my sunscreen today and it still irritated my skin. It also didn't look as nice over my sunscreen as it did on bare skin. So that's that. lol


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 16, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Well I gave it another try over my sunscreen today and it still irritated my skin. It also didn't look as nice over my sunscreen as it did on bare skin. So that's that. lol



_*sitting over here next to Winthrop*_

Yeah Girl. This is NOT for us.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 22, 2016)

I couldn't get over the smell.  I applied it and  couldn't let it stay on long enough to see how it looked.  It is too strong for me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I couldn't get over the smell.  I applied it and  couldn't let it stay on long enough to see how it looked.  It is too strong for me.



Just curious...can you tolerate the amount of fragrance in Chanel foundations?  (I can't)


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 22, 2016)

No not at all.  





Winthrop44 said:


> Just curious...can you tolerate the amount of fragrance in Chanel foundations?  (I can't)


----------

